# 26 Judo Throws in 29 Seconds!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 18, 2007)

Here is a nice clip of 26 Judo throws in 29 seconds.  Hint : Do not blink!


----------



## kcast (Jan 18, 2007)

nice!!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 18, 2007)

Very nice thanks Brian


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 18, 2007)

If one could speed that up, it would be a cool avatar!


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jan 18, 2007)

that was AWESOME!!


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 19, 2007)

Poor, poor,  Uke :asian:.


----------



## zDom (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice, but that was obviously edited together, so no there's no way to tell the pace that demo was REALLY done at.

We've had throwing "races" before in class and I actually think it is worse on the thrower than the faller  very exhausting


----------



## matt.m (Jan 19, 2007)

I agree with Scott.  I have a dan in Judo so I have done my fair share of throwing.  It was edited together, very cool but not real time.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 20, 2007)

Slow down I cannot get all those technqiues that fast.  

Thanks


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 20, 2007)

hahaha don't try and read the names or you will miss the throw. :rofl:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 20, 2007)

Why throw a punch at a guy, when you can throw a planet at him.

Sweeeeet.


D.


----------



## zDom (Jan 22, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Why throw a punch at a guy, when you can throw a planet at him.



LOL.. I like that


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 22, 2007)

Thats almost an exact quote that a Silat pendekar once said:"I could strike him with my hand, or with the ground. The ground is much bigger and it hurts more to be hit by it".


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 22, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Thats almost an exact quote that a Silat pendekar once said:"I could strike him with my hand, or with the ground. The ground is much bigger and it hurts more to be hit by it".



So you do not know the name of the person who made that quote?  I really like it!!!

- Ceicei


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 22, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> So you do not know the name of the person who made that quote? I really like it!!!
> 
> - Ceicei


Mine comes from a judoka I bounced with for a spell; he actually went away for a little while on a manslaughter charge for speed-dropping a guy on his skull with a judo throw. Dude died.

Mikey knew his stuff.


----------



## Carol (Jan 22, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> So you do not know the name of the person who made that quote? I really like it!!!
> 
> - Ceicei


 
I think Andy's quote may have been from the Silat instructor we both train under: Guru Mike Williams of Martial Arts Research Institute.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 22, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Thats almost an exact quote that a Silat pendekar once said:"I could strike him with my hand, or with the ground. The ground is much bigger and it hurts more to be hit by it".


 
Again very similar; one of my judo coaches: "Yes we hit people, we hit people with the entire Earth."


----------

